# First Buck with my Slash Arrow!!



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

A couple of years ago, a friend of mine decided to start trying to manage his family farm for whitetail. After we placed a feeder and camera up, to our surprise there was a decent deer herd in and around his small farm near Brenham. Over the past 4 years we have planted, proteined, and documented the deer herd and it finally got to the point where we needed to start taking some of the smaller bucks out of the population. Having NO luck during October of even seeing a management buck (or any other bucks for that matter), I began to get a little depressed. On top of that, TCU was down by 9 points when I walked out to the stand at the end of the third quarter (feeling sick to my stomach of our doomed loss in Morgantown)... As I was watching the rest of the game on game cast, a doe stopped by. I decided to pass, when I had a feeling of hope as TCU kicked a game winner field goal with 4 seconds left. After sighing with relief, I looked up to the heavens and said "Since you gave TCU the win, it would be icing on the cake if a management buck stepped out right now to reward us for all the hard work..." 10 minutes went by and I looked up (from watching replays of the game) and a perfect 3.5 yr old management 8 was hopping into the feeder area. When he turned broadside, I made an attempt to draw and my bow hit the top of my stand spooking him to jump out of the area. of course he jumped directly away from the stand. In a last ditch effort to seal the deal on a perfect saturday, I let out a "mmeeehhhh" sound to try and stop him. He stopped on a dime, turned his head and looked directly up at me (still holding draw), quartering away (I would say at about 1 oclock), guessed at roughly 30 to 40 yards... Being that my groups have never been tighter shooting these heavier arrows, I was confident I could make that far of a shot (especially given I use 1 pin on shots from 20 to 40 yards, dont know why but there is maybe a 1 inch drop from 20 to 40 so I can only use 1 pin)... I aimed, prayed, then released.... "TTTTHHHHWWWWHHHHAAACCCCKKK"! I knew I nailed him from the sound this arrow makes... went down to check the arrow... arrow passed threw, blades deployed, and was perfectly intact ready to reuse with a new O-ring. Only problem was all I saw was bile with a little bit of blood on the white feather. Being that it was a quartering away shot, I aimed mid stomach so the arrow would pass through hitting lung and exit right in back of his front shoulder... so I knew I would clip some intestines, but expected to see more blood on the arrow... I decided to wait a couple of hours just in case I hit him further back than I thought... 3.5 hours later we went to the spot he entered the woods and found a MASSIVE blood trail... 20 yards in he was lying there. Perfect end to a perfect day! I was shocked he traveled as far as he did (30 yards to brush and 20 yards in) given the huge exit hole made by the arrow... Here are some pictures! I will try to post some of the internal pictures I took when gutting him that reiterates how devastating the arrows are and proves all the naysayers wrong regarding their disbelief that this arrow will pass through... thanks for reading and good luck to yall the rest of the season! also, dont hesitate to pm me if you have any questions about the arrows!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dam. Congrats.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

50 yards at full speed probably took all of 4 seconds. Thats pretty quick kill. Awesome job!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> 50 yards at full speed probably took all of 4 seconds. Thats pretty quick kill. Awesome job!


I agree with this. ^
Congrats!


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Thanks guys! I guess if you look at it that way... that is pretty fast!


----------



## Acwirz (Feb 23, 2013)

I have purchased one of these arrows but haven't had the time to shoot/practice with it yet. Do you have any advice for me before I sling it down range? Thx


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Should be pretty close... shoot at 10 or 15 first... shouldnt be off that bad but it all depends on your poundage... if 65 to 70 should be close, if not on (like mine was)... but the point of impact did shift slightly for me... lower poundage may require shifting sight up... dont shoot the hunting arrow at a target. The practice is weighted perfectly to mimic flight of hunting arrow so if that is sighted in you are good.



Acwirz said:


> I have purchased one of these arrows but haven't had the time to shoot/practice with it yet. Do you have any advice for me before I sling it down range? Thx


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

*TV Spot*

Here is a link to the new commercial airing on outdoor and pursuit channel. Pretty cool and does a good job of showing exactly what the product does...

http://projects.mahoneymedia.com/Slash/review/SCAL-1424%20Slash%20INsetBlade--Web%20Preview%20360p30.mov


----------

